# Loud Enclosed Reed Distress



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Cocobolo, aluminum spacer and African Blackwood.
Sanded and finished inside and out. This call is LOUD!!!!





































$30 to your door in the U.S.
Paypal or money order.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice call Weasel!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I love the African blackwood. That wood is pretty pricey. Good deal for a call of ABW. Nice work Weasel


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty call weasel ! That aluminum spacer really sets it apart.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments. I forgot to mention that like all my 2 or 3 piece calls it is tenon fitted so you can pass it down to your heirs.


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, lemme get the last one I bought and see if I can make it work. Can I get my money back if it don't call coyotes in?


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Pretty call weasel ! That aluminum spacer really sets it apart.


LOL, was that intentionally a joke?


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

tonkatruckjk said:


> Well, lemme get the last one I bought and see if I can make it work. Can I get my money back if it don't call coyotes in?


Sure, but only if you agree to pay me double if you do call coyotes with it!









Seriously, I have so much faith in these calls that I would give you your money back. Just make sure you use it in areas where predators live and hunt.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments....now somebody BUY THE DERNED OL' THING!!!!!!


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

Hahaha. If this thing calls coyotes in for me, I'll gladly send you a second installment for the original asking price!

I don't think there's a single sqft of land in AZ where predators don't live and hunt...so, i'm pretty sure I'm in the right place.



Weasel said:


> Sure, but only if you agree to pay me double if you do call coyotes with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

These sure do look pretty.

How is this one different from the other one I bought from you? Is it beginner friendly? Will I be able to call them in so close, I can use it as a weapon?


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

This call is louder and deeper pitched. It would work great as a primary call in open or windy conditions. All enclosed reed calls are beginner friendly. Basically, if you can blow bubbles (no wisecracks!) you can call predators. It's not big enough to use as a weapon, but you might be able to use it to pry a coyotes jaws open when he's chewing on your foot!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Who"s Bubbles?Is she cute this may be a call I want!!!LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Who"s Bubbles?Is she cute this may be a call I want!!!LOL


Barbie's sister........lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Weasel said:


> It's not big enough to use as a weapon, but you might be able to use it to pry a coyotes jaws open when he's chewing on your foot!


I would shoot them long before then..... I would not chance damaging that beauty of a call.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you all.

*This call is sold.*


----------

